# My Fist Trip Out With Our Outback



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

Well we picked up our 2004 outback on the 23rd , We went camping friday and thats when it started ... The black and gray tanks were full , valves were open and I removed the cap and ........you know the rest . Then the A/C kept tripping the breakers and the hot water heater would not stay on longer than 20 minutes . The brand new awning that was put on was falling off . Now the camper is back at the dealer to get fixed (so they tell me ) . I hope our next trip out will be better . The Trailblazer pulled it with a little sway . I hope your first trip went better . Dean .


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Dean,

Wow! Sorry to hear about the rough time that you had







That is not a good way to begin at all!

Hope the dealer takes care of you. Insist that they show you that everything (a/c, water heater and awning) is in working order before you bring her home.

I can promise you this...it will get better, because by the sound of it, it couldn't have been any worse...especially the open valve part







Did you get it on video??


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Hi Dean,
> 
> Wow! Sorry to hear about the rough time that you had
> 
> ...


Yeah...it will get better as you remember to start checking things, like the valves, etc.
Good luck!
Bob


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OH MY







Well that is just disgusting.







You bought it from a dealer that way.









I hope things get better for you. 
Not a good way to start off...indeed.









*Best of Luck! 
Hope everything gets resolved.*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm sorry your first trip wasn't all that you had planned. Your next one will be better.

I can't believe your dealer sold you a trailer with the tanks full!







I wonder how long they'd been that way.

I would make sure everything is fixed before I left the dealership the next time. Make them show you!

Good luck.

Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thats just not how your first trip should go. Its too bad it was a bad experience. Your next trip will be better!! Sounds like somebody may have traded it in without dumping. these issues should have been caught by the dealer prior to re-selling it. Id certainly be having a "discussion" with them....


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

OH my goodness! I feel for you.







. How frustrating that must have been. Have you seen the Movie, "RV" with Robin Williams? Well, perhaps you didn't have it that bad, but









I certainly hope your dealer will make things right - and you get all the items fix good as new. Please keep us posted on how it goes.

HEIDI


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

They say every cloud has it's silver lining. When you get those little problems out of the way I am sure you will enjoy the Outback. By the way, welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm sorry you had trouble your first time out. Keep in mind that it was the dealer more than the product. We had several problems, it was dealer oversight as well. After your first pleasent experience you will look back at the other problems with a smile and a little more knowlege. Paul and Amy


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Oh my!









They sold it to you with FULL tanks!

What were they thinking? Or were they thinking?

Take it back, and make sure they make EVERYTHING right.


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

Lady Di said:


> Oh my!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes they did , full tanks . I took it back sunday after we unpacked . With the checklist of stuff that was checked off like holding tanks etc . Thanks , Dean .


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gunsmokesetters said:


> OH my goodness! I feel for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They said they will fix it . Dean .


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

RizFam said:


> OH MY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes we bought it from a dealer in Pa . It has to get better . Thanks , Dean .


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> Thats just not how your first trip should go. Its too bad it was a bad experience. Your next trip will be better!! Sounds like somebody may have traded it in without dumping. these issues should have been caught by the dealer prior to re-selling it. Id certainly be having a "discussion" with them....


 It must have been traded with full tanks . We bought the 25rss on the 12th , But it took the dealer too the 23rd to get it checked , inspected , washed , cleaned inside and the new awning on . Our salesperson showed me a paper when I took it back sunday that had a total of 26 minutes on the trailer , on fast service tech .HaHa . Now they get to do it all over again . It will get better . Thanks , Dean .


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

tradingup said:


> The Trailblazer pulled it with a little sway .


Uh, knowing how light and soft-springed a Trailblazer is; do you have a weight distribution system (i.e. Equalizer or the like)? If not, I highly suggest you get one before you tow it away from the dealer.
Take Care,
Tripp


----------



## h2oman (Nov 17, 2005)




----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

TrippHammer said:


> The Trailblazer pulled it with a little sway .


Uh, knowing how light and soft-springed a Trailblazer is; do you have a weight distribution system (i.e. Equalizer or the like)? If not, I highly suggest you get one before you tow it away from the dealer.
Take Care,
Tripp
[/quote]
Yes they installed the weight distribution hitch . It is 10,000 lb / 1000 . The trailblazer only sags one and a half inches from all off the jack and all on the jack . And it didnt hit the bump stops . Not to bad . I am looking for a surburban or a 4 door tahoe as the new TV . But the wife says I need to sell my new outboard first . Thanks , Dean .


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

What is the trailer length??? We have a 23KRS and we pulled it with a tahoe and even with the equalizer hitch it was difficult. Living in the Phoenix area we have to go through the mountains to go anywhere and it is just too much for our Tahoe. We didn't want to tear up the transmission or the motor because I drive it to work. I didn't want to make the 1100 mile trip home to Oklahoma with this set up. DH decided we could get the Chevy Duramax and it has made a world of difference. Sometimes we forget the trailer is back there.


----------



## sparetime17935 (Aug 21, 2007)

ok2az said:


> What is the trailer length??? We have a 23KRS and we pulled it with a tahoe and even with the equalizer hitch it was difficult. Living in the Phoenix area we have to go through the mountains to go anywhere and it is just too much for our Tahoe. We didn't want to tear up the transmission or the motor because I drive it to work. I didn't want to make the 1100 mile trip home to Oklahoma with this set up. DH decided we could get the Chevy Duramax and it has made a world of difference. Sometimes we forget the trailer is back there.


 We have a 25RSS outback . We have some hills and moutains here in Pa . I am looking at a suburban but it does not have the tow package . I cant afford the duramax yet . Thanks , Dean .


----------



## daniellepark (Aug 29, 2007)

HI 
WHAT MODEL TRAIL BLAZER DO YOU OWN?? WE JUST BOUGHT A 26RS AND WE'RE LOOKING AT TRAIL BLAZERS. WHAT SIZE IS YOU TRAILER
THANKS
DANIELLE


----------

